# Mods for 2015 versa note s?



## Velkyr (Aug 26, 2015)

As the title says interested in knowing what's out there for aftermarket mods for my 2015 note s. Really want to rice/rally it out. 

Looking for suggestions on:
Intakes
Exhaust
Hid headlights, fog lights, running lights
Any turbos kits
Suspension kits

Will parts for previous year models work/fit for the 2015? 

Best place to get parts?

Trying not to ask for too much. But really new to the note. Coming from a world of sportsbikes.


----------



## scottmandue (Jun 9, 2016)

You may want to try here:

Nissan Versa Forums

They seem to be more into the rice/rally type mods.

Not my cup of tea but to each their own.


----------



## PeterN (Apr 9, 2017)

Spare the poor thing. Want a sports car, buy a sports car.


----------

